# Anyone with a report from the Naples, FL area



## Jonesy (Apr 19, 2008)

Heading that way the first of the month and could use a few pointers! Offshore and backwoods.


----------



## Spork (Oct 20, 2007)

Not in Naples, but north of it, lots of kings, spanish and a few grouper being caught. Shouldn't have any problem with any of those 3. Tons of bait around. Depending on how for out you're going they're starting to catch blackfin too. Tarpon are around the bridges and snook are chewing the bottom out of the boat.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Let me see some pics Dave, of the Snook eating the bottom of your boat.oke

I will try to make it over sometime.:letsdrink


----------

